# 68 gto qjet vacuum hose routing?



## Supersport#68 (Sep 24, 2018)

Anyone have a clear picture of how the hoses route? 400 with 4 speed.


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

also depends a little on options like power steering or hidden headlights.


----------



## Supersport#68 (Sep 24, 2018)

Factory Power steering, power brakes, and non factory hidden headlights, carb 7028267 we number


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

Sorry for the delay. 
This is "all stock" based on my research, for a 4sp (so w/ 5 port thermo vacuum switch) PS, PB, Hidden headlights. Also has the vacuum retard module (the 3 port cylinder to the left) to the 1 year only dual port distributor vacuum advance / retard you can't see in the pic.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

integrity6987 said:


> Sorry for the delay.
> This is "all stock" based on my research, for a 4sp (so w/ 5 port thermo vacuum switch) PS, PB, Hidden headlights. Also has the vacuum retard module (the 3 port cylinder to the left) to the 1 year only dual port distributor vacuum advance / retard you can't see in the pic.


Helpful photo. Thanks for posting. Carb in that pic is for an automatic transmission. 

I am still on the hunt for a photo of a 1968 7028273 carb to see if it has the tube in the base behind the vacuum pull off. I have yet to see a 273 carb with that tube.


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

This is PN7028267 for the carb in the picture (WS code engine). Matches Tom DeMauro's book page 52, which agrees with Eric White's book page 33.

You are also correct (I'd forgotten I did add the shiny vacuum manifold that has one extra port. My car was "born with" manual brakes.

The other picts are ones I found on web of a supposedly all original 1968 HO.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

7028267 is correct for WS applications but shouldn't have a vacuum port on the front to the upper left of the fuel inlet (as you look at the carb). That port is used for shift modulation in automatic transmissions.

I know Carter made some carbs for GM to supplement Rochester. Maybe they installed that fitting and then capped it for manual trans usage?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

